# Non-symmetrical eyebrows, Kylie Minogue has them too



## vav (Jul 5, 2007)

And it looks nice, doesn't it? So, we don't have to worry that much!


----------



## MindySue (Jul 5, 2007)

i think it's mostly her pose

but i notice eyebrows on a lot of people and i've noticed a lot of peoples arent quite the same size or height. it makes me happier about mine.

then the girls with perfect brows, man i hate you guys..

*cough* amanda. lol!

but no i still love you, just envy


----------



## CellyCell (Jul 5, 2007)

Those are some small ass photos, girl. Couldn't see haha.

My imperfection in my eyebrows are stitches I got in them that left a cut, so I have to fill them in.

Bah, didn't even know I had it all these years until I decided to pluck them thinner and then I was like, "damn - did I over pluck cus I got a cut on my brow looking like a chola". And my mom said I got it because she bumped my head on the car door when I was little.

FFS, my mother is cruel. -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Lol.


----------



## MindySue (Jul 5, 2007)

hahahah celly! she hid it all those years


----------



## AngelaGM (Jul 5, 2007)

That certainly makes me feel better about my flaws.


----------



## Bexy (Jul 5, 2007)

I am fascinated with good brows. I just love a nice brow. It looks like Mindy said like it is the angle in which she is posing that makes them look like that.


----------



## MindySue (Jul 5, 2007)

brows are so important, sigh, why wasnt i born with maraculous ones?


----------



## Curiosity (Jul 5, 2007)

I think that with good products and a good threader, all brows can look great.


----------



## magosienne (Jul 5, 2007)

i've heard once brows were siblings, not twins, that certainly makes me feel better about mine.


----------



## MindySue (Jul 5, 2007)

yeah thats an interesting analogy aude


----------



## Bexy (Jul 5, 2007)

I just looked up a bunch of pics of Kylie on google and 9 out of the 10 pics her eyebrows did look like they were like that.


----------



## Solimar (Jul 5, 2007)

I have totally never had a problem with brow symmetry. I have never come across another person with brows that were totally different. I did see a woman with one brow that was blue, and one that was bright blonde, but still symmetrical. They really enhance your face in a way...I would hate to have a flat brow and an arched brow or something -- it would look insane!


----------



## xjackie83 (Jul 6, 2007)

My brows aren't even either. Naturally, my one eyebrow follows the brow bone, but then my other brow goes really high above the bone. I've gone to so many different professionals trying to see if they can even them up.


----------



## vav (Jul 7, 2007)

They're always like that, they're cute !

I have a lot of asymmetries on my face, the brows too, so i pluck them both below and above.


----------



## KatJ (Jul 7, 2007)

The hair on the inside corner of my brows grow differently. its not anything that anybody else would notice though. My problem is my eyelids dont match!


----------



## Rubiez (Jul 9, 2007)

I actually sorta like my nonsymmetrical brows...my left one has a higher arch, that's the side that I can do my "



" look


----------



## pretty_pink13 (Jul 9, 2007)

Yeah I have asymmetrical eyebrows as well *sigh*


----------



## rejectstar (Jul 9, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Rubiez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I actually sorta like my nonsymmetrical brows...my left one has a higher arch, that's the side that I can do my "



" look I know that look, LOL. I do it a lot, but I can only lift my right eyebrow.
My brows are pretty symmetrical thankfully, except for the outer part of my right one. I got hit by a car and when I hit the ground, I scraped that part of my face and there's a faint scar. Some of the hairs didn't grow back, but you can't really tell... I can, because it's my face. LOL.


----------



## Jesskaa (Jul 10, 2007)

Im not bothered by asymmetrical its just annoying when i pluck them.


----------



## glamadelic (Jul 10, 2007)

I hate that one of my brows is higher up than the other... it always looks like i'm raising my eyebrow when i smile... wahh..


----------



## pinksugar (Jul 10, 2007)

my eyebrows are only asymetrical when I overpluck, LOL


----------



## cateash (Aug 24, 2007)

I've always wanted really good brows, they really make your face. mine are a bit non-symmetrical too, luckily I just found a good eyebrow waxer who has made them look a bit better, wish I had brows like Jessica Alba tho.


----------



## tina123 (Sep 30, 2007)

I got them done professionally and then pluck them myself as they grow.


----------



## MamaRocks (Oct 1, 2007)

haha I have one arch naturally higher aswell, I try to take most pictures from that side!


----------



## princess_20 (Oct 1, 2007)

I hate my brows!


----------

